# Excellent timber storage rack idea. I'll be doing this!



## Graham Orm (11 Sep 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCiYYI9gSu8


----------



## dm65 (11 Sep 2014)

I hope you don't take as long as he did !

And notch the wood, not the socket

Other than that, crack on and show us how it turns out


----------



## Woodchips2 (11 Sep 2014)

I like the design idea =D> 

The unguarded table saw blade would make me nervous :roll: 

Thanks for sharing.

Regards Keith


----------



## DennisCA (12 Sep 2014)

Interesting design but I don't like having to go out and buy metal pipes and stuff. I like Mathias Wandels shelf design myself and plan to make it someday since it's all wood, glue & screws, I got spare lumber and won't have to buy any pipes: https://woodgears.ca/shelves/index.html


----------



## Graham Orm (12 Sep 2014)

DennisCA":p4fd9cr6 said:


> Interesting design but I don't like having to go out and buy metal pipes and stuff. I like Mathias Wandels shelf design myself and plan to make it someday since it's all wood, glue & screws, I got spare lumber and won't have to buy any pipes: https://woodgears.ca/shelves/index.html



There's a lot more work involved in that. I have sourced the pipe it will cost me £9 for 6.2 metres.


----------



## marcros (12 Sep 2014)

the slight concern that i would have is when you have a heavy piece of timber on the rack, and taking it off is more dragging than lifting- would it pull the pipes out and then crash bang wollop?! i guess it depends on the tightness of the fit of the pipe in the holes.


----------



## rafezetter (12 Sep 2014)

marcros":lomwyayk said:


> the slight concern that i would have is when you have a heavy piece of timber on the rack, and taking it off is more dragging than lifting- would it pull the pipes out and then crash bang wollop?! i guess it depends on the tightness of the fit of the pipe in the holes.



drill hole all the way through from the side and put a locking pin into it.


----------



## Graham Orm (12 Sep 2014)

marcros":2uyxejx8 said:


> the slight concern that i would have is when you have a heavy piece of timber on the rack, and taking it off is more dragging than lifting- would it pull the pipes out and then crash bang wollop?! i guess it depends on the tightness of the fit of the pipe in the holes.



Can't see that happening. There will always be other wood on the rack....in my shop anyway, I'm a hoarder!

Always the option of pumping some gap filling adhesive in before the pipe just to tighten the fit. I'll be doing mine sometime before next weekend. I'll post an update when it's done.


----------



## dc_ni (13 Sep 2014)

With WIP pics?


----------



## Graham Orm (13 Sep 2014)

dc_ni":221icw8i said:


> With WIP pics?



OK :wink:


----------

